# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Ταράτσα - Βεράντα στο Περιφεριακό του Αγ.Λουκά

## skontos

Ψάχνουμε για Ταράτσα-βεράντα στο Περιφεριακό του Αγ.Λουκά για στήσιμο κόμβου ΒackΒone απο το Lamia-Wireless με οπτικη επαφή 
a) Γηπεδο Λαμίας (Παλιό Νοσοκομείο) και 
b) Εκθεση Λαμίας

----------

